# Mrs. Meyers: Safe Cleaner?



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I found this cleaner today for $4, made of 98% natural substances, 25% recycled plastic, not tested on animals etc etc. Really good. Was wondering if it is safe for use in the rat cage? It is not a disinfectant, but I have vinegar for that. 

It IS scented, but VERY VERY slightly. My main concern is orange peel oil, but I don't assume my males will be ingesting this product. It is free of parabens, phtalates, glycol solvents, formaldehyde, and artifical stuff. Here's the ingredient list: http://www.mrsmeyers.com/product/Honeysuckle-Multi-Surface-Everyday-Cleaner/155907.uts#tabs-3


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I've personally found that Mrs. Meyer's cleaning products are inferior to other cleaners out there.. but with regards to safety, I was actually researching this earlier today and had difficulty finding any documentation on the regulation of "pet safe" labels on cleaning products.. Does anyone know how they determine whether a product or ingredient is "pet safe"..?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I ended up using it, it did require a lot of elbow grease to work well. But it smelled good and the end result worked great. Just wasn't good at getting soiled messes up. Turned poo into an absolutely disgusting liquid. No rats seem harmed.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pet Safe DfE requirements: http://www.epa.gov/dfe/pubs/projects/formulat/label.htm

As for Mrs. Meyers: http://www.mrsmeyers.com/Leaping-Bunny


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It looks safe to me. Personally, I use Dr. Bronner's when I need more "oomph" than vinegar alone. (But don't mix vinegar and DB's together or they're counteract.)


----------

